# Electric Fence vs Chickens



## uncle (Jan 26, 2009)

I was planning on adding an electric fence to my pig pens until my BIL said that an electric fence will kill the chickens.
I can see his point but I don't think I have heard to many reports of this happening.
I need a fence charger that will give a good zap so,
Will the fence kill my chickens?
Brian


----------



## hugh (Apr 22, 2009)

Depends on how strong it is. Had one that stopped working never had a problem. Replaced it with an old one my grandfather gave me. It gives a good zap. Lost a few 6 or 8 week old chciks that got out and would not get away from it. Have seen it zap older chcikens with no problem . I make sure to unplug if I let them out.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

The new, high voltage, low amperage, chargers will not kill anything that can get away from it. The old "weed burners" are another story. 

My big roosters will occasionally run into a fence when they are strutting around, but all that happens is a lot of squawking and wing flapping as they run away from it.

Edit: I should add that even the new chargers caution against letting a hot wire touch your head.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

The pulsating charger will not kill them if they can get away from it. mine cross under the wire all the time. They seem to be pretty well insulated from the shock. Once in a great while I can tell a chicken gets shocked going under it, but it does not cause permanent injury....they just squawk and run. My charger is VERY powerful but it does pulsate. My old charger did not and it would kill chickens once in a while.


----------



## uncle (Jan 26, 2009)

Is there a good way to tell which charger will not kill my chickens?
I want to lay the pigs out but not hurt my birds.
Do I need one that is electronic or do the transformer type pulse?
Brian


----------



## ranger4327 (Dec 11, 2008)

does the electrified poultry netting have a reduced charge? i am looking into that for my hens....


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

My chickens and turkeys hit my fence all the time. Lots of squawking and feathers flying, then they avoid it for a few days. Haven't lost one yet even though my charger is strong enough to knock a grown man on his backside.

It does pulse though, so that might be why they live to cluck about it.


----------



## Bisket11 (May 6, 2010)

We have the Premier electric fence with a pulse charger and the chickens have no problem with it. I was told that chickens have very little moisture in their feet so they do not get shocked.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Is there a good way to tell which charger will not kill my chickens?


Only the old fashioned or VERY cheap "always on" types will hurt them.

The decent modern chargers will all pulse


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL; I turned a pen of roosters out today and they made a beeline for the hens, all in their own pen with an electric wire around it. I sat and laughed for about fifteen minutes as one rooster after another pranced up to the fence, strutted, bobbed his head and hit the wire. All the squawking and wing flapping that went on!!!! I don't really think roosters are smart enoujgh to learn, either.


----------

